
Ebay sells Craigslist stake back to Craigslist - prostoalex
http://news.yahoo.com/ebay-sells-craigslist-stake-back-craigslist-161718345--finance.html
======
lloydde
Also currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748746)

